# virtualbox



## nedry (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello,

Is there are port of VirtualBox for FreeBSD 11 ? I am looking preferably for a src port. 

Thanks


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 18, 2017)

emulators/virtualbox-ose


----------

